# Women In The Outdoors



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

This event will be held Saturday August 7 from 8:30am to 4:00 pm at the Lake Region Shooting Sports outdoor range north of Devils Lake, and it is free of charge to the female participants who must be 18 or older. However, we must reguire that they pre-register as we will have to limit the event to 20 participants. The registration deadline is August 3,2004. Sign up early to be part of this fun and informative day by contacting Gerrells Sports center, Devils Lake,nd Telephone #662-8133 NOTE- all guns, ammo and other equipment will be provided on site. The participants must bring their own bag lunch and beverages.


----------

